
Project Reactor 3.0 for Java 8, RxJava inspired reactive development - pieterh_pvtl
https://spring.io/blog/2016/09/27/ready-your-java-8-reactive-apps-now-reactor-3-0-ga-is-out
======
predacktor
Awesome! Great to see two leads from major reactive libs in the JVM working
together !

